

After Facebook Deal, Moves App Changes Privacy Policy - k-mcgrady
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/05/05/after-facebook-deal-moves-app-changes-privacy-policy/

======
k-mcgrady
>> "As recently as Friday, Moves’s privacy policy said the company did not
“disclose an individual user’s data to third parties,” without a user’s
consent, unless compelled by law enforcement. The policy said it would stay in
place even if Moves were acquired.

On Monday, the policy permitted a wider range of data sharing. “We may share
information, including personally identifying information, with our Affiliates
(companies that are part of our corporate groups of companies, including but
not limited to Facebook) to help provide, understand, and improve our
Services,” the policy says."

I think the moral of this story is never to trust anything a company acquired
by Facebook says. Personally I love the app but I'm deleting it. It basically
contains a history of where I was, when I was there, and how I got there. The
fact they blatantly lied to users has eroded the trust I had in them and I'll
be switching to a different app (probably Breeze from Runkeeper).

NB: If you want to export your data you can [0]

[0] [https://accounts.moves-app.com/signin/export](https://accounts.moves-
app.com/signin/export)

